# DAS claiming to patent car decals



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a heads up that DAS is claiming to patent the rhinestone car decal process and no one will be able to do it without buying their system.

Heard this on another board from 2 different people.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you let us know where????
Inquiering minds want to know


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Was there ever a "Patent Pending" notice on their site or anywhere else. If not, It's open game.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

It is a private forum, so I can't give details. I am hoping someone actually calls them and gets details. I just called them about the image issue, so I don't want to call again right now.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Digital Art Solutions 
This link takes you to their page about the decal system. The only thing I'm seeing is that they trademarked the name Rhinestone Decal System. Unless I'm missing it, I don't see "patent pending" anywhere. They do use the word "proprietary" but I'm not sure that means the same as "patent pending".


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I received an email from them sometime back and on both systems they have patent pending.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

This is the meaning of proprietary: These proprietary rights include the right to control how the information, concept, or equipment is used by a contractor. When a contractor is hired to complete some aspect of a project, the people with proprietary rights can spell out the terms of the contract to ensure that their rights are not violated. For example, a contractor might be hired to repair machinery with the understanding that the contractor will not photograph, sketch, or otherwise document the machinery, as this could violate the rights of its owners. 

We are not contractors and do not sign a contract for the decals. You do when you purchase their SW or a system. This is different.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I also read on their site that they sell rhinestones, studs but not transfer materials to anyone. 

What I meant was that anyone can order rhinestones and rhinestuds from them. Only their clients can get the transfer materials.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

watch video
Rhinestone Decal System™


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I watched the video. The only thing he is trying to patent is the transfer material. Nothing else is new. There is already transfer material out there. I use a couple myself. Don't think he can stop anyone from doing decals, he is just patenting his transfer material so no one else can copy it. JMO

EDIT: Eric...i like the finger icon.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I use Paint Protection Film from the XPEL company and will continue to do so.

I do not use das material.
I do not use their "process"/instructions.

I use my own process - open to everyone.

(In my opinion….scare/bully tactics look *VERY* bad for _any_ company's reputation....and it says *A LOT* about the company itself!)


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

first id like to say that he says he developed a film to apply the transfers film.Im not using his developed film,I use xpel which they developed.so I think im safe.second if you read below on his website it says "The transfer is applied to the decal material using the Transfer Application System and a proprietary heat transfer process" i use a heat press so i think im safe not using his proprietery process.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

What is his heat transfer process? How much different besides using his transfer film can it be? The whole process is already being used every day. If he thinks that having a "patented film" is going to allow him to charge more, he's kidding himself.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Come on guys, I think too much is being read into this. Any smart business would try to obtain a patent on an "idea", "process", Product" that they "created", especially when it's taking off like the rhinestone decals. Even smarter people like us will research and test other alternative items until we can replicate what is being done. Maybe I'm a little naive, but it see this as a Snuggie issue. I don't have to BUY a Snuggie. I can just go to the fabric store, buy the material, and make my own. Haven't we all succeeded in doing that with the decals/stickers, whatever you want to call them? Since Expel did not sell their PPF as "decal material", I don't see how it affects anything. What you do with it when you buy it is your business.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Since Expel did not sell their PPF as "decal material", I don't see how it affects anything..... What you do with it when you buy it is your business.


I agree.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Your right Slick. They just don't want their material replicated by anyone. It does not effect out making decals in any way. I have three patents on tractor feeds for printers. That does not stop other companies from making tractors, they just cant use my design.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Eric, I'm with you on the middle finger icon. I think we need it.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh *****, now I have to go find where I put my Ron Popeil Bedazzler! 
CW


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im just glad I bought my stuff from sandy I wouldnt send anyone to das


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys (especially Eric) just gave me the best chuckles. I needed that this afternoon. Been one of THOSE days here.

I think DAS is trying to repeat what Sawgrass did with sublimation ink. They patented something that wasn't theirs to begin with and then sued everyone that even tried to make dye-sub ink. We are all waiting to see how much longer the patent is good for so we can buy reasonably priced ink at some point in the future.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Patents are good for 7 years. After that it's all yours. Same with drugs. Thats why you pay so much for new drugs. They know that after 7 years the generic comes out and their profit go's 'POOF".


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Must correct myself. Design patents are good for 14 years. I was thinking about medical suit limits. Me bad.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

**Snort, chuckle** I'm still ROFL about Ron Popiel Bedazzler!! Wait...I think I actually have one!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

This situation reminds me of the guy that invented the weed eater. He had a great idea but then everyone copied it. He really ended up on the short end of the stick.
DAS had a great idea. Of course they would want to patent the idea. Why make them out to be the bad guys? Did anyone ever hear of rhinestone decals before DAS introduced the idea?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Ummm Yes, it was discussed on this very forum about 18 mos ago - way before DAS even thought of it.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasn't active on this forum back then. Where can I find this info? Thanks


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

JAF said:


> I wasn't active on this forum back then. Where can I find this info? Thanks


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t62432.html

(you were in the thread 6 months ago, maybe you forgot. happens to me all of the time.)


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Judy: The question here is timing. Did DAS put in their request for the patent before releasing it to the public. If they did not then it is fair game for others. (weed wacker) If they did, then if the patent is awarded, they can get money from others that used their process. I think that they are just patenting their transfer material. There is other material out there but theirs must be different enough to pass the test of the patent people. I do not know what their "patent pending" is for, but having three patent's myself, I can find out.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I was around but not really here...does that make sense. I didn't know that the thought of decals have been around that long. Very interesting. Thanks for the info


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

JAF said:


> I was around but not really here...does that make sense. I didn't know that the thought of decals have been around that long. Very interesting. Thanks for the info


 
LOL!
I totally know what you mean. 

Fads/fashions go in big circle.
I thought that puff screen-printing ink was a "new" thing. NOT.
My father-in-law has a puff-ink sweatshirt from about 40 years ago! 
It is just starting to crack...still looks cool too.


----------



## CaBling (Oct 17, 2011)

In order to file for a patent you must make a claim, what is DAS claiming in regards to rhinestone decals? I looked online at USPTO.gov and could not find a patent or patent application filed by DAS or Craig or for the application. So the question arises, does one exist?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

is this really going to stop anyone from amking Rhinestone decals?? there are always loopholes. im gonna stick to stickon and try to figure this thing out, still havnt though lol


----------

